# Touchpad w/CM7 Alpha2 not responding to touch



## SMASH1337 (Oct 13, 2011)

So I was working with my touchpad then I left it alone for a while and now the screen has locked up. Any ideas on how to fix it? I tried letting it sit for a while and I'm contemplating just letting it run out of batteries but that could take days...


----------



## Bajaman (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you tried holding down the power and center buttons? It works for the black screen reset, why not give it a try if you haven't. If you're not familiar with the process, know that it may take up to 45 seconds to restart.

Good luck!


----------



## SMASH1337 (Oct 13, 2011)

That worked! Thanks!


----------



## Bajaman (Aug 10, 2011)

Great!


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

Happened to me today upon device wake-up. No response to touch. Hard boot fixed it.


----------

